# Marriott Frenchman's Cove, St. Thomas VI, 10/10-10/17, $700



## coki2005 (Sep 9, 2015)

We are unable to go last minute. Hoping someone will be able to enjoy this great location. 

Property:	Marriott Frenchman's Cove St. Thomas Virgin Islands 
7338 Estate Bakkeroe, Saint Thomas, St Thomas 00801, U.S. Virgin Islands

Check-in Date:	Saturday, Oct 10, 2015	
Check-out Date:	Saturday, Oct 17, 2015	
2 bed 2 bath sleeps 8

www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/sttuv-marriotts-frenchmans-cove/ 


PM me if you are interested or have questions. Thanks.


----------



## SteveD (Sep 14, 2015)

Sent you a PM


----------



## coki2005 (Sep 18, 2015)

Still available. Please email: sylmat90@gmail.com or call Sylvia 612-804-3821 Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 18, 2015)

It's a really bad idea to post your email address and phone number on a open website, unless you like getting LOTS of unsolicited sales calls and spam.  

I recommend that you click EDIT, and delete your email and phone number and instead write:  

To contact me, please click on my blue user name and send me a message.


----------



## jojo777 (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm checking in on the 18th.  Boy do I wish I did not have flights yet!


----------



## coki2005 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Marriott Frenchman's Cove, St. Thomas VI, 10/10-10/17,*

Still available! How about $500! I hate to see this great spot go to waste.

Sylvia


----------

